# Spanish Architect moving to Istanbul



## joseluis (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi,

I´m a spanish architect working in Vienna, and I want to move to Istanbul. My girlfriend lives there. I speak Spanish, english and german, but no turkish for the moment. I have lots of questions, but it would be great if you could help me with this:

1.- honestly, is it possible to find a job as an architect if I don´t speak turkish and don´t have turkish nationality?

2.- According to my research, first I should find a job offer, and then apply for a work permit, work visa, and finally a residence permit. The application process will take at least 90 days. Can I try to start to apply for the residence permit and work permit before I get a Job offer so that I can start to work as soon as possible, and not wait 90 days?

Thanks a lot for your help


----------

